# An unwelcome visitor...



## swamprad (Nov 5, 2008)

Really, I knew better. It was just that my Hungarian Roma tomato had borne hundreds of wonderful tomatoes all summer long, that prompted me to take a small cutting, put it in a glass of water, and stick it under my HID light.

A week later, I noticed something wasn't right with the buds on one of my ascocendas. A TOMATO WORM had taken a bite out of EVERY BUD on the ascocenda, except one! 

I don't think I've ever enjoyed squishing a worm so much...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

But it was well fed! oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 5, 2008)

Bummer! Next year save the seeds instead of a cutting!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2008)

Don'cha know that Tomato Hornworms turn into lovely Sphinx moths, relatives of the moth that pollinates Angraecum sesquipedale? oke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2008)

They're pretty big - I'm sort of surprised you didn't notice it hitching a ride in! 
Sorry for your loss. They're nasty as caterpillars go but Dot's right...


----------



## swamprad (Nov 5, 2008)

Hahaha, you're absolutely right, Dot! Angraecum sesquipedale is near the top of my want list...


----------



## Ernie (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahhhh, the hornybutt tomato munchers!!!! Little monsters can devastate a tomato plant in two nights. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2008)

It's amazing how well they're adapted, color and all, to eat your tomatoes!


----------



## em_tee_w (Nov 6, 2008)

We inherited a couple of large pepper plants a couple of years back, and one night we saw one of these worms on the floor. We didn't know what it was at first, but we did some research & found out it was a hornworm. We put it on a pot with moist soil, it burrowed in & made it's cocoon. We kept the cocoon in the fridge over the winter & in the spring we were rewarded with a lovely moth. We took some pictures and let it go. It's really a pretty thing. Maybe your worm is a descendant of our moth?...


----------



## nikv (Nov 6, 2008)

swamprad, you did the right thing. I absolutely hate those hornworms!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2008)

VEry annoing creatures!!!! But they have a role to play...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, eating ascocendas!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 11, 2008)

..... well not any more for this one!


----------

